# Sticky  Guess the metro/subway station



## city_thing

Busfotodotnl said:


> Parliament, Melbourne?


Correct, well done! kay:


----------



## Busfotodotnl

Net really a metrostation, but a track near a station. It's not that far from home... Can you guess the nearest station?


----------



## nr23Derek

Looks like the Amsterdam metro - no idea where though!

Derek


----------



## flierfy

Kraaiennestation


----------



## Busfotodotnl

flierfy said:


> Kraaiennestation


Exactly!


----------



## flierfy




----------



## micro

That's Alexanderplatz station, Berlin


----------



## micro

^ I'm so sure the above is correct that I'll go ahead and post the next one. Curious who knows this one:


----------



## CNGL

Camí dels Reis, Palma, Spain.


----------



## flierfy

Berlin Potsdamer Platz, platforms 1-4


----------



## flierfy




----------



## CNGL

^^ London for sure. But it is an Underground station???



flierfy said:


> Berlin Potsdamer Platz, platforms 1-4


Yep


----------



## flierfy

CNGL said:


> London for sure. But it is an Underground station???


Yes, it is in Greater London. As for the second question, it is a metro station.


----------



## tampasteve

BoulderGrad said:


> Long Island Rail-road?


Close, but no cigar!  (LIRR is not a metro either, it is commuter rail)....

Steve


----------



## Dothog

flierfy said:


>


Greenwich.


----------



## DanielFigFoz

CNGL said:


> ^^ London for sure. But it is an Underground station???


DLR, which isa part of the underground really:lol:


----------



## flierfy

Dothog said:


> Greenwich.


Exactly


----------



## TheKorean

tampasteve said:


> Close, but no cigar!  (LIRR is not a metro either, it is commuter rail)....
> 
> Steve


Staten Island Rail Road?


----------



## tampasteve

TheKorean said:


> Staten Island Rail Road?


Correct system!

How about the station?

Steve


----------



## stutzunoon

tampasteve said:


> Correct system!
> 
> How about the station?
> 
> Steve


That would be the Oakwood Heights station on the Staten Island Rapid Transit Railway.


----------



## tampasteve

TheKorean said:


> I am guessing thats Boston Blue Line seeing as there are no rapid transit in US that uses catenary aside from the portion of the MBTA Blue Line. Cant be LA Light rail line.


The Cleveland Red Line (metro) uses catenary as well. Among other networks Pittsburgh and San Francisco LR use catenary and high platforms at some stations.

Steve


----------



## Falubaz

micro said:


> The small rain shelter on the right side looks French but the platform edges look British... I have no idea. Maybe halfway between those two: Belgium?


I would say its britain too. Maybe Newcastle?
But what bothers me more, are the tracks.


----------



## TheKorean

tampasteve said:


> The Cleveland Red Line (metro) uses catenary as well. Among other networks Pittsburgh and San Francisco LR use catenary and high platforms at some stations.
> 
> Steve


Oh, yea, forgot about Pittsburgh and San Francisco. But every San Francisco LR stations that has high platforms are underground and run like a subway.


----------



## tampasteve

TheKorean said:


> Oh, yea, forgot about Pittsburgh and San Francisco. But every San Francisco LR stations that has high platforms are underground and run like a subway.


I am not trying to be a dick...but some at grade stations use high platforms too, such as Sunnydale and Stonestown. But alas, we digress from the point of this thread, and I fault myself.

Steve


----------



## TheKorean

Interesting. Didnt know that. Thanks.


----------



## tampasteve

krulstaartje said:


>


Could be Manchester....


Steve


----------



## kobuta

Looking at the overhead and third rail electrification it would most likely in North London on the London Overground route. I am guessing it is an old photo of Hackney Central Station?


----------



## krulstaartje

kobuta said:


> Looking at the overhead and third rail electrification it would most likely in North London on the London Overground route. I am guessing it is an old photo of Hackney Central Station?


Correct!

EDIT: The picture is from 2008, by the way; a too recent picture would be too much of a giveaway because of the bright orange branding everywhere...

Legal stuff: picture is CC-BY-SA 3.0 Wikimedia Commons user Sunil060902.


----------



## micro

Please stand clear. Next station is... :?


----------



## tampasteve

oke:


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

Can I post a pic, to allow this thread not to die?


----------



## tampasteve

GENIUS LOCI said:


>


Looks like Brin Station in Genoa...

Steve


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

^^
Ok, it was an easy one

Up to you...


----------



## tampasteve

GENIUS LOCI said:


> ^^
> Ok, it was an easy one


The station is pretty unique, I like it!

Ok, here is a new one:


----------



## TheKorean

^is that a light rail station? looks familiar.


----------



## tampasteve

TheKorean said:


> ^is that a light rail station? looks familiar.


Technically it is referred to (by the authorities in this case) it as "light metro" rather than light rail and the capacity is higher than most LR systems...

Steve


----------



## TheKorean

Skytrain in Vancouver?


----------



## Falubaz

Porto?


----------



## tampasteve

TheKorean said:


> Skytrain in Vancouver?


Nope..



Falubaz said:


> Porto?


Not quite..

Steve


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

Adana (Turkey): Anadolu Lisesi Station


----------



## tampasteve

GENIUS LOCI said:


> Santiago, Laguna Sur station


I knew it was Santiago but could not find the station! Good one!:banana:

Steve


----------



## GENIUS LOCI




----------



## tampasteve

Brussels? But I am not sure of the station...and the track bed looks different than most stations in Brussels.....

Steve


----------



## Falubaz

This is Teheran, line 4, probably Shohada station?


----------



## tampasteve

Yep, you got it, def. Tehran Metro. The track bed is a dead giveaway. Good one!

Steve


----------



## C-Carter

GENIUS LOCI said:


> Santiago, Laguna Sur station


Nooo , Laguna Sur isnt opened yet (tbo 31/01/2011),


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

^^
I found a pic of that station which said it was Laguna Sur :dunno:

@ falubaz: it's Tehran, but not Shohada


----------



## Falubaz

hm... cosa facciamo?
We should find out which one is right. Maybe we need someone from Tehran.


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

Ok, it's Enqelab


----------



## Falubaz

Ok, then let's guess the next one:


----------



## Falubaz

I checked again the stations and it can't be Enqelab 
It has different pattern on the floor and not curved walls:/ like on this picture


----------



## aliesperet

Falubaz said:


> Ok, then let's guess the next one:


Maybe Wierzbno station, Warsaw Metro?


----------



## Falubaz

It's not Warszawa, but the concept for that station looks quite the same.


----------



## dars-dm

That's in Bucharest, seems to be Titan


----------



## Falubaz

^^ yep, that's Titan your turn!


----------



## dars-dm




----------



## Bart_LCY

^^ Это Москва, станция Улица Подбельского - конечная станция Сокольнической линии

It's Moscow, Ulitsa Podbelskogo station, terminus of Sokolnicheskaya Line


----------



## dars-dm

Your turn


----------



## Bart_LCY

Here you go ( not my picture ):


----------



## Falubaz

where's the picture?


----------



## Bart_LCY

Fixed, sorry


----------



## Falubaz

Well, this is a awesome metro station Olaias in Lisboa! Pretty well know i guess


----------



## Bart_LCY

That's what I've thought, but it's so nice I couldn't resist  Your turn


----------



## Falubaz

Here we go:


----------



## tampasteve

This is a tough one! Hmm, the women in the back look to be wearing Islamic style clothing...somewhere in Iran? 

Steve


----------



## Falubaz

Steve, good eye!
I was thinking at first if i shouldnt hide women in this pic

Yep it's an islamic country, but its not Iran. (Now it shouldnt be so tough any more - tehre are just a few such countries with metros).


----------



## tampasteve

Cairo - Omm el Misryeen

That was a tough one!


----------



## Falubaz

Yep, its Om el-Massayeen, known also as Giza Suburbs


----------



## tampasteve

OK, here is the next stop:










Steve


----------



## Falubaz

Hahaha i know that one!
It looks like the new stations in Madrid, but its not, the trains are different, so it has to be Santo Domingo
and the station would be Centro de los Heroes


----------



## tampasteve

*[email protected]#* That was quick! In knew that the construction might give it away! Good job!!

Steve


----------



## Falubaz




----------



## GENIUS LOCI

Miami?
Brickell station?


----------



## Falubaz

Kind of: "not bad" <--- let it be a tip. But its not Miami.


----------



## TheKorean

Toronto?


----------



## Falubaz

It's not Toronto, not even Canada.


----------



## tampasteve

Bangkok?

Steve


----------



## Falubaz

no, but its a warm place


----------



## TheKorean

Atlanta?


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

^^
I think so, but I can't understand what station it is


----------



## micro

Please stand clear of the closing doors! 

Here's another nice one. Had to apply a few masks.


----------



## Falubaz

I would say... somewhere in S.Korea...


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

Or Beijing maybe


----------



## micro

No, sorry. Wrong... continent.


----------



## Falubaz

Spain?


----------



## arctic_carlos

Valencia, Spain?


----------



## micro

No, not Spain m))
But the continent is better now


----------



## Chavito

micro said:


> No, not Spain m))
> But the continent is better now


Rotterdam?


----------



## aliesperet

No, not rotterdam. The rotterdam metro doesn't use overhead wires in tunnels.

Maybe germany?


----------



## micro

Neither Rotterdam (nor anywhere in The Netherlands) nor Germany.

At least it's not as easy as the 13-minutes Britomart thing :banana:

Here you have a better version:


----------



## Falubaz

I think i can see the turkish "exit' sign... so if its Europe then it has to be Istanbul LRT? Maybe T4 line...


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

^^









kay:

But I can't find what station is... Vatan maybe? :dunno:


----------



## Falubaz

del.

edit:
i tryed to find which one of the 6 underground stations on line T4 could it be... but not really successfull.


----------



## micro

Falubaz said:


> I think i can see the turkish "exit' sign... so if its Europe then it has to be Istanbul LRT? Maybe T4 line...


You can see the Turkish exit sign? Where is that?? :nuts:

You are right with T4 line. It's Uluyol station, but since most stations look alike, you've got it! kay:


----------



## Falubaz

Sure, the dark-blue one on the walls with the white arrow
it says "cikis" which means 'exit'










So here is the next one:


----------



## micro

Possibly Nanjing, Xiaolongwan station?


----------



## Falubaz

Yup!
it's Xiaolongwan on line 1 in Nanjing


----------



## micro

Like you saw the Turkish exit lettering, I spotted a logo on the trash can and then it was a matter of seconds to find the city and station.

Please stand back from the doors. The next station is: ???


----------



## tampasteve

Somewhere in south Asia? Maybe Bangkok.

Steve


----------



## Falubaz

My guess is one of the newest systems in south america


----------



## micro

No, both on wrong continents. 

And I hope you guys will not chop my head off when I tell you it's not really a metro station but more kind of a commuter rail station.


----------



## arctic_carlos

Malmö, Sweden?


----------



## tampasteve

micro said:


> And I hope you guys will not chop my head off when I tell you it's not really a metro station but more kind of a commuter rail station.


Well that makes all the difference! hehe. Thanks for the tip.

Gautrain?

Steve


----------



## micro

No Malmö, no Gautrain, but one of them is close.


----------



## Falubaz

Kapstadt?


----------



## micro

Cape Town (Afrikaans: Kaapstad) to be true, but which station?


----------



## tampasteve

Cape Town Railway Station (terminal for metrorail lines)?

Steve


----------



## Falubaz

yeah this must be the central station in Cape town


----------



## micro

tampasteve said:


> Cape Town Railway Station (terminal for metrorail lines)?
> 
> Steve


Yep! kay:


----------



## tampasteve

OK, maybe this one will be harder than my others. Innocent people and signs have been removed where needed.....


----------



## TheKorean

Japan?


----------



## davidaiow

Looks like a transperth train.
And if it were it would have to be Esplanade or Central I guess.


----------



## Dahlis

Esplanade station in Perth


----------



## tampasteve

Dahlis said:


> Esplanade station in Perth


!#@!$! That went quicker than $1 pint on Friday! Good guess! 

Next?

Steve


----------



## MatuARG

I would Like to participate!


----------



## tampasteve

Looks like Sao Paulo's commuter rail system, a remodeled station. Maybe Tamanduatei?

Steve


----------



## Falubaz

Hey, now its davidaiow's turn! he guessed the last one!
If somebody wants to join the game, has to guess first. Then he can post new station.


----------



## tampasteve

I agree, now its davidaiow's turn.

Steve


----------



## aliesperet

MatuARG said:


> I would Like to participate!


tamanduatei station, Sao paulo.
And it was not your turn, so it isn't my turn now either.


----------



## davidaiow

I tell you what, I always wanted to do one, and it was going to be a Transperth one, so it was done for me! ha! Aliesperet, if you are correct, and the others don't mind, off you go!

(wait, if it's correct then it's TampaSteve's turn no?) Gosh, so confusing.

(thanks for obeying fairness rules though  )


----------



## tampasteve

davidaiow said:


> I tell you what, I always wanted to do one, and it was going to be a Transperth one, so it was done for me! ha! Aliesperet, if you are correct, and the others don't mind, off you go!
> 
> (wait, if it's correct then it's TampaSteve's turn no?) Gosh, so confusing.
> 
> (thanks for obeying fairness rules though  )


Thanks Davidaiow, I would be more than happy to post another....but mine always get guessed do quickly! 

You should give it a try! 

Steve


----------



## davidaiow

Okay, give this a try.


----------



## nabil2

Somewhere on the circle or metropolitan lines????


----------



## krulstaartje

Is it Neasden?


----------



## davidaiow

Nabil2:Yes
kurlstaartje: No.


----------



## juanico

West Hampstead?


----------



## davidaiow

Yes!


----------



## juanico

Here we go:


----------



## aliesperet

maybe palermo station, Buenos Aires?


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

^^
I don't think so


----------



## Falubaz

Napoli?


----------



## Minato ku

Museo Station, Naples metro line 1.


----------



## juanico

Correct Minato.

Genius Loci thanks for your fair play, I know you had the answer


----------



## Minato ku




----------



## GENIUS LOCI

juanico said:


> Correct Minato.
> 
> Genius Loci thanks for your fair play, I know you had the answer


Anyway on the pic it is written _metronapoli_ on the right


----------



## Falubaz

My first guess is: Sapporo, Japan.
As for the station name... ill try to find out...


----------



## Falubaz

Got it!
Sapporo:
Nanboku line, Jieitai-mae station!


----------



## Minato ku

Correct !


----------



## Falubaz

Here's the next one:


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

Chennai, Thirumayilai station


----------



## Alargule

Svartmetall said:


> Buchheim Herler Strasse?


There we go!  Next one's for you!


----------



## Falubaz

edit: sorry, i was too late


----------



## Svartmetall

Here ya go. Easy one for you!


----------



## micro

Toronto, Museum station!


----------



## Svartmetall

^^ Bingo, I said it was an easy one! 

Off you go then. Hm, I am surprised I didn't see this topic earlier!


----------



## micro

Yes, very easy. 

How about this one?


----------



## Bogdy

Europe?London?


----------



## Tego

It also looks like London to me, but it could be so many stations there that it's not even worth trying to guess.


----------



## TheKorean

Tokyo Japan


----------



## manrush

I know it's a station on the Yokohama subway Blue Line, as I see no overhead conductor rails anywhere.

Is it the Fujisawa station?


----------



## Minato ku

I would say Isezaki chojamachi station on the blue line of Yokohama subway.


----------



## micro

Exactly, Minato ku! Your turn.


----------



## Minato ku

La siguiente estación es......


----------



## micro

Wild guess: Medellin?


----------



## Minato ku

No.


----------



## manrush

Baltimore, I'm guessing.


----------



## Bogdy

Old Court Rd Station? Baltimore?


----------



## Minato ku

Good answer.


----------



## Bogdy

This metro station has a very interesting history! I tell you after guessing it. 
http://metropotam.ro/Locuri/2009/01...cul-saptamanii-Statia-de-metrou-Piata-Romana/ posted by Gruia


----------



## Silly_Walks

Bogdy said:


> This metro station has a very interesting history! I tell you after guessing it.



Is the story that it was first just a subway tunnel, and later they decided to add ledges and just call it a station? :lol:


----------



## Falubaz

Not Recife... but yu ar a bit closer


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

Sao Paulo?


----------



## tampasteve

Buenos Aires?


----------



## manrush

Brasilia?


----------



## Falubaz

If yu put a line on the map between S.Paolo and Brasilia, the latter one would show the right direction 
...more or less.


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ Caracas ??


----------



## Falubaz

Yup! Try guess the station now!


----------



## parcdesprinces

Nuevo Circo ??


----------



## Falubaz

Nope. It's on line 3


----------



## aliesperet

I know it, it is mercado station on the Caracas metro, line three.


----------



## Falubaz

^^This is it!


----------



## aliesperet

Die volgende stasie is:


----------



## micro

In The Netherlands or Belgium?


----------



## aliesperet

Nope.


----------



## Falubaz

France, Marseilles?


----------



## aliesperet

Yep.


----------



## parcdesprinces

Désirée Clary station, ligne 2 (Marseille)


----------



## aliesperet

Congrats! Now it's your turn, Parcdesprinces.


----------



## parcdesprinces

OK, here is the next stop:


----------



## Chavito

Toulouse?


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ Indeed !


----------



## micro

Capitole station....


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ Nope !


----------



## Alargule

Esquirol?


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ Bravo !


----------



## Alargule

OK, the next one:


----------



## aliesperet

That's Postjesweg station! (line 50 of the amsterdam metro)


----------



## Alargule

Ja genau!


----------



## aliesperet

Het volgende station is:


----------



## Falubaz

Looks like Shanghai


----------



## aliesperet

yep, now the station.


----------



## Falubaz

That will be hard... 
My guess is line 1 or 2 but more probably line 2. right?


----------



## aliesperet

Nope, line one


----------



## Falubaz

Ok, got it, its Hengshan Lu


----------



## aliesperet

Congrats, Fabulaz! Your turn now.


----------



## Falubaz

下一站 
(Xià yí zhàn)


----------



## micro

Dnepropetrovsk? Metrobudivnykiv station?


----------



## Falubaz

Was it that easy?  
hahaha
Your turn!


----------



## micro

Took me a minute. It looked like a photo I knew from Dnepropetrovsk, but different. So took a look at the other few stations. 

Ostorozhno, dveri zakryvayutsa – sleduyuschaya stantsiya .......

Here's a beautiful one


----------



## Falubaz

That kind of beauty could be only in Italy (Rom) or States (NY - suburban railways), but there is this funny third rail.... so maybe Sao Paolo? No, too law platforms for Brazil.


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

Finally got it!
Wimbledon station... tricky!!!


----------



## flierfy

Game, set and match GENIUS LOCI


----------



## GENIUS LOCI




----------



## aliesperet

Looks like a VAL line, maybe Turin (Torino)?


----------



## Falubaz

Minimetro Peruggia!


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

Falubaz said:


> Minimetro Peruggia!


Yep... easy one

Case Bruciate station (they look all the same excluding Pincetto which is underground)

P.S.
Perugia with 1 'g'


----------



## Falubaz

Prossima stazione:


----------



## micro

Berlin?


----------



## Falubaz

Nope!


----------



## micro

Lisbon maybe


----------



## Falubaz

Haha, right! E agora a estação?


----------



## LONG_FFM

roma linea B ?

_sorry too late_


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

Falubaz said:


> Haha, right! E agora a estação?


Avenida station o Linha Azul?


----------



## Chavito

Restauradores


----------



## micro

Anjos


----------



## Falubaz

GENIUS LOCI said:


> Avenida station o Linha Azul?


ofc. it's Avenida!

sorry for the late replay


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

Ok, next stop (taken from streetview)


----------



## juanico

Cassina de Pecchi, Milan Line 2


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

Well done! I'm impressed 

Your turn


----------



## juanico

^^ it was easy after seeing the typically italian "M" 

Next:


----------



## Falubaz

Looks like Asia. But is it a metro or suburban rail?
Maybe Japan or Korea.


----------



## juanico

^^ Actually it's both a suburban and a metro station, but since the picture showed the suburban rail tracks and was misleading regarding the overhead wires and general aspect of this part of the station, I've decided to post another picture of the same station, but with a more comprehensive view. Here you go:










Neither Japan nor Korea.


----------



## micro

KL?


----------



## juanico

No.


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

juanico said:


> ^^ it was easy after seeing the typically italian "M"


I didn't see it... and actually I couldn't see it yet :shifty:


----------



## juanico

^^ On the right of the picture, next to the section of tracks overpassing the street


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

Anyway the station you posted could be in Mumbai


----------



## juanico

Not Mumbai neither.


----------



## Dahlis

India?

Kolkata?


----------



## juanico

Nope.


----------



## Falubaz

Thailand?


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

Cairo?


----------



## Svartmetall

Bangkok?


----------



## juanico

Neither Bangkok nor Thailand nor Cairo...


----------



## HigerBigger

Jakarta?


----------



## Falubaz

Maybe Kaohsiung, Taiwan
Qiaotou station?


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

^^
I think we have a winner


----------



## Falubaz

下一站是


----------



## FabriFlorence

Zaragoza, Goya cercanias station.


----------



## Falubaz

Great job! It's Zaragoza but its not Goya station. As far i know the 'Goya' hasnt been constructed yet.
It's another station.


----------



## Spikespiegel

Judging by the yellow tactile lines:

Tokyo

Ikebukuro?


----------



## Falubaz

Seoul was much closer than Tokyo.


----------



## juanico

Busan Line 1


----------



## Falubaz

Yep this is it! Try now to guess the station!


----------



## TheKorean

Busan City Hall


----------



## juanico

Seomyeon?


----------



## Falubaz

Soemyeon is right!
Now it's your turn.


----------



## juanico

OK let's go:


----------



## Falubaz

Sofia, Musagenitza.


----------



## juanico

Good one.


----------



## Falubaz

Следващата станция е [Sledvashtata stantsiya e]


----------



## aliesperet

I have no idea, could you give some hints?


----------



## Falubaz

It's not Asia. And not Australia, not even Africa


----------



## sathya_226

Tehran, Iran?


----------



## Falubaz

^^ Nope, it is not in Asia.


----------



## aliesperet

Maybe europe?


----------



## Falubaz

Yep!


----------



## coth

Słodowiec, Warsaw Metro


----------



## Falubaz

Bravo! It's Słodowiec in Warszawa!


----------



## Falubaz

Coth, come on, post yur metro station! Les us guess something


----------



## iron_yuppy

How about this one.


----------



## Rachmaninov

iron_yuppy said:


> How about this one.


J. Ruiz station in Manila... Almost could read the station name from your photo, and the logo on the train...!!!

But hey... where's Coth? We need something to guess on!


----------



## aliesperet

Maybe it's time for a new rule:


> If no picture has been posted in seven days after the last answer has been given, anyone can post a new picture.


 Should we do it?


----------



## Falubaz

Deal, that's for sure good rule!


----------



## iron_yuppy

^^ check!
LOL, bonus one!


----------



## coth

ok


guess this. faces removed. not for people from that country.


----------



## Falubaz

It's Nanjing, China 
But the station... hm still searching for the name


----------



## micro

Interesting decor


----------



## iron_yuppy

^^ Nanjing Metro, Minggugong station.


----------



## coth

correct)


----------



## iron_yuppy

ok
and this one?


----------



## Falubaz

Singapore, Chinatown (NE4)


----------



## iron_yuppy

^^ you nailed it!


----------



## Falubaz

Next station is:


----------



## micro

LOL, that's my photo! 
I cannot participate, I'm biased.


----------



## Falubaz

^^ Hahaha, i didnt know! I didnt 'steal' it from your site!


----------



## Bart_LCY

Is it Les Prés metro station in Lille, France?


----------



## micro

Yes, it is kay:


----------



## Falubaz

Bart_LCY said:


> Is it Les Prés metro station in Lille, France?


:banana:
Now it's your turn!


----------



## Bart_LCY

Nächste halt:


----------



## micro

Nizhny Novgorod?


----------



## dars-dm

Not Nizhny Novgorod.


----------



## DocentX

Minsk ?


----------



## dars-dm

That's closer but not Minsk.


----------



## Falubaz

Closer? 
That would be maybe Kiev?


----------



## aliesperet

Maybe Holosiivska Metro Station on line 2 of the Kiev metro network


----------



## dars-dm

Exactly Holosiivska :yes: Your turn


----------



## aliesperet

La prochaine station est:








Excuse me for the rude removal.


----------



## Falubaz

It's Seoul.


----------



## aliesperet

Actually not, but the continent is correct.


----------



## kobuta

Ogimachi on the Sakaisuji Line in Osaka.


----------



## aliesperet

You're absolutely right!

Your turn now.


----------



## kobuta

Should be quite easy!


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

Porto


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

^^
Trindade station?


----------



## kobuta

Told you it was easy!


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

Next Station


----------



## Falubaz

Napoli, la linea verso Aversa, stazione Giugliano


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

correct.... next station...


----------



## Falubaz

Prossima stazione:


----------



## Hartington

*Easy one to start my career here!*


----------



## Bogdy

It should be Paris RER, but RER isn't a metro, but I haven't idea which station is...


----------



## davidaiow

So its London District, Hammersmith and City, Circle or Metropolitan line. I think it's either a West London District Line station or a Metropolitan line station. Hmm...


----------



## davidaiow

Northwick Park?


----------



## aliesperet

Rayners Lane?


----------



## Hartington

Apologies for the delay, I went out. Yes, Northwick Park on the Metropolitan Line.


----------



## davidaiow

Boom! I'm gonna have to think of one now, please bear with me.

EDIT:







This will be easy thanks to my laziness


----------



## aliesperet

US?


----------



## davidaiow

Nope.


----------



## tampasteve

Perth Australia?

Steve


----------



## Falubaz

Canada, Edmonton or Calgary?


----------



## davidaiow

Steve, yes!


----------



## tampasteve

davidaiow said:


> Steve, yes!


You can _just_ barely see the train in the back, and the catenary finished it for me (not to mention Don Copley is a big Ausie train buff).

I have not clue what station though....

Steve


----------



## davidaiow

If I give away the line, then it'll be even easier. If you wanted to do a bit of googling with the information on the image, then it shouldn't be too hard


----------



## Hartington

Cottesloe I suspect on the line to Freemantle.


----------



## davidaiow

^ Correct! Some fond memories.


----------



## Hartington




----------



## Falubaz

Santo Domingo?


----------



## Hartington

Not Santo Domingo.


----------



## tampasteve

Caracas?


----------



## lightrail

Looks like Vancouver, Canada Line - probably 41st ave


----------



## Hartington

Lightrail has it.


----------



## lightrail

Thanks. It was the yellow line on the floor that hit me first. That is the fare paid zone line. Then the ticket machines looked familiar. Anyway I'll post another picture tonight when I get back to my computer.


----------



## celtcia

this one?












FlDFASagstaffSDFNorth ASDFVXMelbourneX2SDF2OFFESDFRDSFMSFDEAS JOSDFBX1


----------



## lightrail

Seems we might have two going now - but oh well - here's mine. Blanked some names so it isn't too obvious.


----------



## tampasteve

lightrail said:


> Seems we might have two going now - but oh well - here's mine. Blanked some names so it isn't too obvious.


Looks like Montreal? Somewhere with rubber tires/tyres for their trains.

Steve


----------



## aliesperet

Maybe San Pablo in Santiago? I know it's santiago due to the MP 89 trains.


----------



## FabriFlorence

I'm sure it's Santiago. I think its an interchange station between line 1 (because of the red-white panels) and line 5 (the green-white panels at the bottom of the station) so the station should be Baquedano or San Pablo.


----------



## lightrail

Fabriflorence has correct city but which of those two stations is it?


----------



## FabriFlorence

I don't see murales so I think is Baquedano.


----------



## lightrail

FabriFlorence has it.


----------



## FabriFlorence

So It's my turn!

The city is very easy but maybe not the station.


----------



## Falubaz

Easy to guess the city - NY but hard to guess the station. there is something that seems to be a sign of the orange circle, so one of the orange lines.


----------



## micro

Yes, an orange F sign?


----------



## FabriFlorence

micro said:


> Yes, an orange F sign?


Good! you're near...


----------



## FabriFlorence

A little help more.


----------



## Hartington

Blimey, Coney Island to Jamaica via almost everywhere.

Pure guess - 47-50 Sts/Rockefeller Ctr.


----------



## Falubaz

Is the second picture from the current F-line? It had different route back in the past.

My guess is Jamaica 179th. St.


----------



## FabriFlorence

Congratulations. You got it!


----------



## Falubaz

So here is the next station:


----------



## aliesperet

South america?


----------



## Falubaz

Yep, that's right.


----------



## FabriFlorence

My guess is Caracas but I don't have any idea about the station.


----------



## Falubaz

Right, it is Caracas


----------



## HARTride 2012

I would not be able to guess this one. But this thread is fun lol.


----------



## Hartington

Since we seem to have stalled I'll make a wild guess Plaza Venuela, Caracas.


----------



## Falubaz

It's Caracas, but to tell you the truth it's not officially Caracas any more


----------



## Hartington

Somewhere on Metro Los Teques?


----------



## Falubaz

yep. That's enough i guess. Your turn now!


----------



## Hartington

Probably better thought of as Suburban rather than Metro.


----------



## Bart_LCY

Somewhere in Wellington, New Zealand area?

EDIT

Petone Railway Station, Hutt Valley Line


----------



## Hartington

Petone is correct.


----------



## Bart_LCY

Then the next one is:


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

Lausanne, Vigie station


----------



## Bart_LCY

Very good!


----------



## GENIUS LOCI




----------



## krulstaartje

Canary Wharf DLR


----------



## skytrax

edit


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

krulstaartje said:


> Canary Wharf DLR


So obvious kay:

Next station...


----------



## krulstaartje

This is the image source encrypted with a password so I don't forget to credit the author after it's been guessed. I will edit the post then.

Attribution link.


----------



## Hartington

Newton Square, Boston Green Line (but only because micro pointed me in that direction).


----------



## tampasteve

Not fair! The hint said that it was a metro, and the Green Line is light rail. :lol:

Great guess though, good work!:dance2:

Steve


----------



## Hartington

Well, the boundaries get blurred in many places and Boston is inclined to treat the light rail as part of the system. Would a VAL system be an appropriate challenge here?

Anyway, I could be wrong, Loci needs to confirm.


----------



## tampasteve

Well, so far we have been using anything from commuter rail to light rail to true metro, so a VAL system would def. qualify! 

No doubt that the light rail in Boston is very well integrated into the network. 

Steve


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

Hartington said:


> Newton Square, Boston Green Line


kay:

The proper name of the station is Newton Centre

Up to you


tampasteve said:


> Not fair! The hint said that it was a metro, and the Green Line is light rail.


Actually I said it was a metro web in NA... quite ambiguos hint :|


----------



## Hartington

My excitement got the better of me!


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

London DLR in Greenwich?


----------



## Falubaz

East India?


----------



## kobuta

I would say Blackwall station


----------



## Hartington

Fabulaz has it, East India on the DLR.


----------



## Falubaz

This is the next one:


----------



## Chavito

Guadalajara, Mexico

Juárez station.


----------



## Falubaz

Hahaha! That was too fast, i thought it would be dificult, i wouldnt guess it if i didnt post it by myself.

Good job!


----------



## Chavito

Falubaz said:


> Hahaha! That was too fast, i thought it would be dificult, i wouldnt guess it if i didnt post it by myself.
> 
> Good job!


I visited the Guadalajara metro a couple of years ago... This is the main (and only) transfer station!


----------



## Falubaz

I see. It's ur turn now to post one.


----------



## micro

Chavito's turn to post a new photo...

Should we ask the mods to make this thread sticky so that it stays in the top area?


----------



## Falubaz

^^ I guess so. Meanwhile u can post new one, Micro!


----------



## micro

Proxima estación:


----------



## Xoser_barcelona

micro said:


> Proxima estación:


Vienna, line 1 Kaisermühlen/VIC?

Edit, Prague Vltavska


----------



## micro

Vienna, line 1 is good but not the station...


----------



## Attus

Bergamo, Borgo Palazzo.


----------



## Attus

Actally I think you cheated a little bit since this tranvía is not really a metro 
Let's have an easy one


----------



## micro

Yes, easy. I'm gonna keep my lips sealed.


----------



## Falubaz

Is this the city with a double 'T' in its name?


----------



## Attus

Falubaz said:


> Is this the city with a double 'T' in its name?


Actually, no idea what you think about, but you're wrong


----------



## Falubaz

Micro if u know - then say it! I thought it were Stuttgart, because of the high and low platform.. but if it's not that... then i have no clue


----------



## Attus

I thought it would be easy since these blue lights are very unusual but quite typical for this certain station. And consider Falubaz's observation about the different level of platforms. 
Hint: The station has 4 tracks and 2 platforms.


----------



## micro

Falubaz said:


> Micro if u know - then say it!


It's Essen. Someone may find out the station.


----------



## Falubaz

So if it has 4 tracks and low and high platforms then it has to be Essen Hbf. where tram and Stadtbahn lines cross.


----------



## Attus

Essen Hauptbahnhof U-Bahnstation, correct.


----------



## Falubaz

Micro, shouldnt it be ur turn? coz i was totally wrong with Stuttgart.


----------



## micro

OK. I had to remove some signage.


----------



## Attus

It could have been a hard work to clean it ;-)


----------



## micro

very good!


----------



## Attus




----------



## AAPMBerlin

Attus said:


>


Germany, Stuttgart?


----------



## Attus

This one, too, is not in Stuttgart


----------



## Attus

Hint: It is weekday, rush hour.


----------



## micro

Presumably one of those stadtbahn systems in Germany. The platform seems to be low, so maybe it's in the Rhine-Ruhr or Cologne-Bonn areas. I tried Gelsenkirchen first, and hit: Bismarckstraße.
Your website, Attus? Looks interesting! Too bad I cannot understand a single word of that language.


----------



## Attus

Good logical method 
Wow, now I've checked and I see for "Stadtbahn Gelsenkirchen - Images" the first shot in Google is my picture )
Yes, it is my site and this certain picture, too, was shot by me. 
Btw. the platform is not low but high, and tracks were shiftened later ("aufgeschottert"). This tunnel was planned for an U-Stadtbahn but is currently used by trams.


----------



## micro

Attus said:


> It could have been a hard work to clean it ;-)


Just for the record: that's Alicante, Spain.


Next:


----------



## Hartington

I get a feeling of Kuala Lumpur but when I look more closely I'm not so confident.


----------



## micro

No, sorry, wrong continent.


----------



## Hartington

Maybe the Americas?


----------



## micro

kay:


----------



## mopc

Jacksonville skyway Central station?


----------



## micro

Jacksonville is good but not the station.


----------



## Hartington

With thanks for the Jacksonville clue, Riverplace.


----------



## micro

Si


----------



## Hartington

Thanks. I need an hour or two thinking time. Back later.


----------



## Bart_LCY

Is it then Riverplace Station? Sorry Hartington, yours thinking time has passed.


----------



## micro

Bart_LCY said:


> Is it then Riverplace Station?


Si -- I mean yep.


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

I'm waiting for the next station a bit too long... is it fault of the summer timetable?


----------



## micro

"One hour or two thinking time" can become very long due to time dilation when the subway goes very fast 

Everybody should feel free to post a new one.


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

Ok, next station then


----------



## Bogdy

Pars-Gare d'Austerlitz-line 5


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

Ça va sans dire


----------



## Bogdy

Next metro station


----------



## Falubaz

Sofia?


----------



## FabriFlorence

Munich?


----------



## Planen B

Hmm, Barcelona L5?


----------



## Falubaz

Yup. Which station?


----------



## jomateix

Falubaz said:


> Yup. Which station?


L5 - La Sagrera


----------



## Falubaz

Yep, u r right! This is Sagrera!
Now ur turn.


----------



## jomateix

So, here goes!


----------



## Falubaz

Looks like this station isnt open yet... so it might be Algier


----------



## tampasteve

It is Algiers, for sure....maybe Tafourah?

Steve


----------



## jomateix

tampasteve said:


> It is Algiers, for sure....maybe Tafourah?
> 
> Steve


Correct! Your turn


----------



## tampasteve

OK, here we go...hopefully not too easy.


----------



## flierfy

Harrison, Chicago


----------



## tampasteve

I knew that would not last too long....but I was hoping for at lease one wrong guess! Good job!

Steve


----------



## flierfy

tampasteve said:


> I knew that would not last too long....but I was hoping for at lease one wrong guess! Good job!


It wasn't that easy. It took me a while to find the right station. I think it was quite a good quiz. Neither too hard nor too easy.

However, after receiving some criticism last time I give you something that could be a tad harder:


----------



## Bart_LCY

^^

Finsbury Park, London Underground/National Rail station

Staircase to Victoria Line


----------



## tampasteve

flierfy said:


> It wasn't that easy. It took me a while to find the right station. I think it was quite a good quiz. Neither too hard nor too easy.


Thanks, it is from the far end of the platform by stairwell to Polk St. which is not used by that many people . That station could really use some work - it is pretty bad, even for Chicago.

Steve


----------



## flierfy

Bart_LCY said:


> ^^
> 
> Finsbury Park, London Underground/National Rail station
> 
> Staircase to Victoria Line


Correct. But it's going down there not just to the Victoria Line.


----------



## Bart_LCY

You're absolutely right, it's Piccadilly too; I've been using this staircase to get to Victoria only some years ago

Moving on... Next one is very easy to guess, but I just admire the art of this station:


----------



## Falubaz

Paris, Arts et Metiers. It's very different so its easy.


----------



## Bart_LCY

You don't need to wait for my confirmation; you're next!


----------



## Falubaz

la prochaine station:


----------



## tampasteve

Beijing International Airport express stop?

Steve


----------



## Falubaz

No, it's not Beijing.


----------



## Planen B

Amsterdam Sloterdijk


----------



## Falubaz

^^ Good job! It's Sloterdijk


----------



## Planen B




----------



## Think

Unil-Dorigny, M1, Lausanne


----------



## Planen B

^^ Yep, you're up!


----------



## Think

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Falubaz

Oslo?


----------



## Think

No. But it's Europe.


----------



## Think

No one? Another clue: it's a diesel metro line.


----------



## Attus

Think said:


> No one? Another clue: it's a diesel metro line.


It was easy to guess since there is no electricity there )
My guess was Altona-Kaltenkirchen line but did not find any picture to prove it.


----------



## Hageneis

Sorry, already guessed


----------



## Think

Attus said:


> It was easy to guess since there is no electricity there )


I thought someone might think in third rail power supply or something like that...



Attus said:


> My guess was Altona-Kaltenkirchen line but did not find any picture to prove it.


No, it's closer than Oslo but it's still far away.

Another clue: those tracks have simultaneously regional trains.

And because the other clue was not a great one, one more: From Oslo to Hamburg you're going to south-southwest. Keep going.


----------



## Think

And the last one today: Service is done with regional trains. Both rail and metro tickets are valid.


----------



## Attus

OK. S-SW from Hamburg but far away. So it can not be UK, Netherlands, Belgium. In that part of Germany the only line I could describe as diesel metro is RegioBahn but I shall exclude it since there is no separated metro and rail ticket in Rhine-Ruhr region (and you wrote that both was valid there). And it is not really far away.
There is not diesel railroad in Switzerland.

So I think it's France or preferably the Iberian Peninsula. Urbanos do Porto is electified just like Metrovalencia. 

So I'm out of ideas.


----------



## Think

Attus said:


> So I think it's France or preferably the Iberian Peninsula. Urbanos do Porto is electified just like Metrovalencia.
> 
> So I'm out of ideas.


I think it's not the iberian peninsula. So...


----------



## arctic_carlos

OK, the photo is from Toulouse line C, but I wouldn't say that actually is a metro line, it is just a suburban rail line in which metro tickets are valid.


----------



## Attus

Aargh, Toulouse, I must have guessed it :-/


----------



## Planen B

New one anyone?


----------



## Attus

OK, let's try to revitalize this thread .-)

Photo copyright is not mine, I will publish the source when the location will be guessed.


----------



## Falubaz

What the heck is OMC?

It's not in Bangkok/Thailand, coz they have only fully underground or elevated (not at grade) metros
It's not Manila/Philippines for the same reason 
It's not Japan - coz it doesnt looks like japanese railways anyways
Not Singapore
Not China
Not Korea or maybe? Busan? No, Busan metro looks different.

Let's just guess, is it in India? But then all metros there are pretty modern and this looks a bit crappy.


----------



## micro

Falubaz said:


> What the heck is OMC?


Orchestral Manoeuvres in the Chalk??? :nuts:


----------



## zaphod

OMC=Operations and Maintenance Center

Its in Taipei. Fuxinggang station on the Danshui Line.


----------



## nname

zaphod said:


> OMC=Operations and Maintenance Center
> 
> Its in Taipei. Fuxinggang station on the Danshui Line.


Finally, someone got the correct answer :banana:

Original picture:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/denniscctai/5279868878/


----------



## Jota

ode of bund said:


> Does anyone know on which city's metro system is scene shot?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V7edkwJsgN0&feature=related


Line 2 of Barcelona Metro, the purple line.



micro said:


> It seems to start at San Marti in Barcelona.


Sant Martí, Bac de Roda...


----------



## Attus

zaphod said:


> OMC=Operations and Maintenance Center
> 
> Its in Taipei. Fuxinggang station on the Danshui Line.


Now you should post a now one


----------



## Falubaz

Who wants to try and guess the station?


image upload


----------



## CNB30

St Louis, Minneapolis, Los Angeles?


----------



## FabriFlorence

I think the gold line of Los Angeles


----------



## micro

Boston maybe

Excellent idea to revive this thread!


----------



## Falubaz

Nope, but all of you guys are right, its USA.


----------



## Canadian Lover

it looks to me to be somewhere in cali. perhaps the bay area?


----------



## Falubaz

^^No, it's definitely in some colder region. You can actually alost 'smell' Canada from there


----------



## Svartmetall

Seattle? Still haven't found the station, though.


----------



## Falubaz

No, its not Seattle. The city has just one real metro line, this station is actually LRT line.


----------



## Svartmetall

It's either Buffalo or Pittsburgh then?


----------



## Falubaz

Very close, but... from Pittsburgh you cant 'almost-smell' Canada


----------



## Svartmetall

If it is neither of those, then I am really, really lost as to which city it could be given all of the cities (that I can think of) with light rail systems near the border have been mentioned. Mind you, I'm not so good when it comes to US transport.


----------



## Alargule

Falubaz said:


> No, its not Seattle. The city has just one real metro line, this station is actually LRT line.


My guess is Cleveland, Ohio?


----------



## Silly_Walks

^^

Settlers Landing.


----------



## Svartmetall

My first thought was the BST in Thailand, but they use third rail and I think I can see wires up there. Same with the KL Ampang line. Is it one of the KTM Komuter lines?


----------



## Minato ku

No, it is still very very far.


----------



## Falubaz

Very, very far? South America?


----------



## Svartmetall

It doesn't quite look like the CPTM lines of Sao Paulo, but I really am not familiar with South American systems at all...


----------



## APOQUINDO

LIMA!


----------



## Svartmetall

So is it Villa El Salvador station? I have absolutely no clue on this one.


----------



## Minato ku

Good city but wrong station.
The story of Lima metro is quite incredible.


----------



## 437.001

Fvck! I realized it had something in common with the Rome metro, but I failed with the city!

:tiasd:


----------



## Minato ku

Lima metro even has the same rolling stock for the older trains. 
It is almost the same rolling stock that the line B of Rome metro.
The newest stock are the Alstom Metropolis 9000 like in Barcelona metro.

Any guess for the station? It is quite easy now that the city was found, it is not like there was hundreds of stations in this network.


----------



## 437.001

And the catenary is Italian-looking.


----------



## 437.001

San Juan.


----------



## Minato ku

You win.


----------



## 437.001

Now, *minato_ku*, we both know what this is. Let´s play with them a bit... :|


----------



## Alphamayo

London.


----------



## 437.001

Not London. Not Britain.


----------



## CNB30

Barcelona?


----------



## micro

Hmm. Miami?


----------



## 437.001

CNB30 said:


> Barcelona?


Not Barcelona. 



micro said:


> Hmm. Miami?


Not Miami.


----------



## Thorum

Haxo in Paris?


----------



## Alargule

Tehran?


----------



## city_thing

It's so run down that it has to be in Rome.

If not Roma - I'd say maybe Belgium. The style of the station is very French.


----------



## Alargule

city_thing said:


> It's so run down that it has to be in Rome.


Hmm...New York would take the cake when it comes to run-down stations.

But this station is not in NY style. I'd put my money on some third world country. If not Tehran, then maybe somewhere in India?


----------



## Attus

city_thing said:


> It's so run down that it has to be in Rome.
> 
> If not Roma - I'd say maybe Belgium. The style of the station is very French.


if it's French, why couldn't it be in France?


----------



## Svartmetall

I would guess it isn't in regular service? An abandoned station. Maybe Charleroi?


----------



## Attus

I see 3rd rail here. I think Charleroi has never had 3rd rail, but overhead wires.


----------



## Anlysixth

París


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

Haxo abandoned station


----------



## Minato ku

^^ Note this answer has already be given by Thorum.


Thorum said:


> Haxo in Paris?


Even if I am not the one who posted this picture, I can attest that this is a good answer.


----------



## 437.001

Me too.

Besides (*@ GENIUS_LOCI*), Haxo has never been opened.


----------



## Thorum

I'm gonna let someone else post the next one.


----------



## Pals_RGB

Alargule said:


> Hmm...New York would take the cake when it comes to run-down stations.
> 
> But this station is not in NY style. I'd put my money on some third world country. If not Tehran, then maybe somewhere in India?


Metro is still very new to Indian cities. Before 2000 only one Indian city had Metro, and that was in Kolkata (operational from 1984). And more importantly most metro lines in India are elevated.


----------



## Augusto

Alargule, may I ask why you mentioned Tehran, or India? 
In Tehran the metro is extremly clean and well maintened, just like in almost all asian cities. Unlike in rich countries the subways are often considered as a national pride (Santo Domingo being a recent example) in "thirld world" countries. 
Sorry for saying that but it sounds like some kind of prejudices.


----------



## Alargule

That's your interpretation of the intentions behind my guess - which you're free to express, of course. However, you're reading too much into it; it was just a random guess.


----------



## _Night City Dream_




----------



## Attus

^^No idea but it has an Eastern European atmosphere. I tried to analyze the ads on the wall, they seem to be about music bands, but it didn't help me.


----------



## Alargule

Did somebody vomit on that checkered part of the ceiling?


----------



## Svartmetall

Kungsträdgården , Stockholm.


----------



## Svartmetall

Alargule said:


> Did somebody vomit on that checkered part of the ceiling?


No, it is quite a nice station - designed once you get to the bottom to look like ruins. Will link photos once off my phone.

The patch you see there is probably from water damage (there are a few patches like that). These cave like stations often have a little water leakage. 

EDIT: 











Tunnelbana (metro), Kungsträdgården Station - Stockholm by Mas Tok, on Flickr


Arts from T-bana (metro) Kungsträdgården Station - Stockholm by Mas Tok, on Flickr

Same escalator:


Long n Deep Elevator, T-bana (metro), Kungsträdgården Station - Stockholm by Mas Tok, on Flickr


----------



## Svartmetall

Oh, and because I had a bit of an advantage given I have lived in Stockholm, I turn the floor over to anyone who wants to post a photo to guess - first come first serve!


----------



## Augusto

Alargule said:


> That's your interpretation of the intentions behind my guess - which you're free to express, of course. However, you're reading too much into it; it was just a random guess.


Ok. Sorry for my wrong interpretation then. 
May I try one? 
It should be an easy one:


----------



## JoppeA

I've actually recognized it before seeing the sign on the wall! I've just recently visited NY and read some things about that station on wiki.
Anyways, here goes:

Clicking gives you the large image.


----------



## tunnel owl

JoppeA said:


> I've actually recognized it before seeing the sign on the wall! I've just recently visited NY and read some things about that station on wiki.
> Anyways, here goes:
> 
> Clicking gives you the large image.


Ok, so you´re the real winner This might be Amsterdam?


----------



## JoppeA

tunnel owl said:


> Ok, so you´re the real winner This might be Amsterdam?


Correct  Any guess on what station it might be? There aren't a lot of underground stations yet in Amsterdam (5).


----------



## tunnel owl

JoppeA said:


> Correct  Any guess on what station it might be? There aren't a lot of underground stations yet in Amsterdam (5).


Weesperplein? I don´t know, they have a similar design except the tiling of the track-walls. If not Weesperplein I wouold give the chance to another member.

Kind regards


----------



## Puffle717

I would have gone with Weesperplein, but since it's already taken, I guess I'll say it's Nieuwmarkt.


----------



## JoppeA

Almost there 
Weesperplein has two tracks in the middle and 2 platforms, the photographed station has one platform-island with the tracks surrounding it.


----------



## Alargule

Waterlooplein.


----------



## JoppeA

Alargule said:


> Waterlooplein.


Correct. Your turn.


----------



## Alargule

Yay!

Next one:


----------



## Puffle717

That's Rennweg of the Nuremberg U-Bahn, isn't it? I recognize that ceiling.


----------



## Alargule

^^

Correct! 

(wow, and there I was thinking that this might actually be a difficult one to guess...)


----------



## Puffle717

I don't know why, but I get an error message whenever I try to post with an image. Anybody know why?


----------



## _Night City Dream_

The same happens to me rather frequently.


----------



## Puffle717

Do you know how to solve it?


----------



## Puffle717

Here is the next one:


----------



## Falubaz

^^Something is still wrong with the pics. I can't see anything.


----------



## Puffle717

Let me try again:


----------



## micro

Shanghai?


----------



## Puffle717

Yes, it is Shanghai. Now guess the station.


----------



## micro

No idea. 

But the pic is still hard to come by, so let's store it at ImageShack:


----------



## Puffle717

It has been a month since I posted the picture (is that a record?) I guess I will let micro post the next station for guessing the city correctly.


----------



## Falubaz

Give us some hint.
Is it one of the newest lines? 11,12,13,16 maybe?


----------



## Puffle717

That station is on Line 16.


----------



## MiaM

I cheated, did a Google picture search of the picture, found your picture here:
http://donganlianchengld.soufun.com/bbs/1210326138~-1/338770466_338770466.htm

and therefore I guess that it's Dishui (Lake) station on Shanghai's metro network, southestern end station of line 16.


----------



## dars-dm

I think it's better to use your own photos, as with the advent of pic search guessing becomes googling


----------



## Puffle717

MiaM, you got it correct.


----------



## Falubaz

Post a new one.


----------



## CNB30




----------



## Falubaz

^^You can see the station name in this picture, you should hide it.


----------



## CNB30

Falubaz said:


> ^^You can see the station name in this picture, you should hide it.


how About A new one


----------



## FabriFlorence

CNB30 said:


>


Of course Prudential station in Boston. :lol:

I can't see the new one.


----------



## Falubaz

It's still Boston, this time red line, but im not sure about the station. Maybe South Station?


----------



## CNB30

nope


----------



## micro

dars-dm said:


> I think it's better to use your own photos, as with the advent of pic search guessing becomes googling


I just dicovered that in my latest version of the Chrome browser, I can just right-click on the pic and klick "Search Google for this image". That's one-click cheat hno:


----------



## justinxfan

Andrew?


----------



## CNB30

micro said:


> I just dicovered that in my latest version of the Chrome browser, I can just right-click on the pic and klick "Search Google for this image". That's one-click cheat hno:


It's a cheat alright


----------



## CNB30

justinxfan said:


> Andrew?


nope


----------



## justinxfan

Kendall/MIT?


----------



## CNB30

nope


----------



## justinxfan

This is hard.


----------



## justinxfan

Central?


----------



## CNB30

Nope, but closer


----------



## justinxfan

Porter?


----------



## CNB30

keep guessing


----------



## justinxfan

Davis


----------



## CNB30

nope


----------



## justinxfan

Harvard


----------



## Alargule

It's really hard when you can't see the picture...


----------



## CNB30

i see it alright icard:


----------



## Falubaz

Is it Central?


----------



## CNB30

No


----------



## justinxfan

Park St?


----------



## Falubaz

The station shown in the image you posted must be old, it must look differently nowadays.


----------



## CNB30

It's on the red line


----------



## capt-subway

Well it's definitely the MBTA Red Line - by the architecture somewhere between Central and Andrew, except Park St, since there's no middle platform, and Charles-MGH, which is outside on an el.


----------



## capt-subway

The station, as it looked shortly after opening in 1917. But it still looks very much the same today. Most of the same buildings are still there too. Just add lots of motor vehicles to the streets.

 

Click on image for HQ.


----------



## Falubaz

^^Chicago, somewhere north of the loop?


----------



## CNB30

capt-subway said:


> Well it's definitely the MBTA Red Line - by the architecture somewhere between Central and Andrew, except Park St, since there's no middle platform, and Charles-MGH, which is outside on an el.


I give up, it's Alewife


----------



## CNB30

Damen? (Wicker Park)


----------



## Mr Downtown

Not Chicago. There's a wayside signal, and no stations on the L straddled a shallow intersection like this. I'd look at the BMT somewhere, or maybe the Frankford L.


----------



## Falubaz

Really? Cool! I thought that one would be really hard to guess.

Here's a new one:


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ That must be a London Tube (Underground) station, yes? The symbol gave me a first clue...


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

Naples.

Mergellina station on line 6?


----------



## Falubaz

^^YUP - it's Mergellina


----------



## GENIUS LOCI




----------



## Alargule

Brussels, Stockel?


----------



## AsHalt

seems like china...


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

Alargule said:


> Brussels, Stockel?


Right answer


----------



## fieldsofdreams

I wonder if this station you might recognize easily then...


DSC04022 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

San Francisco Muni Metro, Forest Hill Station?


----------



## Alargule

Um...isn't it my turn since I guessed Genius Loci's photo correctly? :dunno:


----------



## fieldsofdreams

GENIUS LOCI said:


> San Francisco Muni Metro, Forest Hill Station?


Ding ding ding... and sorry if I had to cut in. I'll guess another one then. :yes: I'm still pretty new to this game.


----------



## Alargule

Next one. Plenty of clues to go around:


----------



## Falubaz

^^It's Germany - no doubt, with the wall... maybe Nuernberg?


----------



## Alargule

City is correct. Now all we need is the right metro station


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

Rathenauplatz


----------



## Alargule

Your turn!


----------



## GENIUS LOCI




----------



## Thorum

Renaissance center in Detroit?


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

Nope. 

Right country though


----------



## Attus

^^It is not quite a metro station, although there is an underground railway station under that - which is very new and I suppose it is the big change you ment.


----------



## MiaM

Correct! :banana:


----------



## Attus

So, it was Leipzig Hauptbahnhof.

I suppose and I hope the next one will be easy:


----------



## Falubaz

Milano Porta Venezia, passante ferroviario.


----------



## Attus

^^Correct!


----------



## Falubaz

Ok, here is the next one:


----------



## Medyum Gabriel

Başarılı bir çalışma ellerinize sağlık


----------



## Emammt2

the systeam is very good, i often use it to go in office....


----------



## rdgnrdgn

It's a Marmaray station, but I don't know the name. :dunno:


----------



## Falubaz

Yup, it is!


----------



## tanosmile

new station:


----------



## Attus

It's Brescia. I'm not sure about the station, perhaps Bresciadue. They're all quite similar


----------



## tanosmile

Brescia is right, the station is Stazione FS


----------



## tanosmile

next:


----------



## CNB30

tanosmile said:


> next:


Algiers?


----------



## Attus

So, your previous photo of Brescia is definitely not Stazione FS. That station is reversed, relative to your photo. If you go downstairs, ticket vendor machines are on your left and the big black wall is on your right. 
Or, perhaps, the station is Stazione FS but the photo is mirrored. 
It's how that station actually looks:


----------



## tanosmile

Attus said:


> So, your previous photo of Brescia is definitely not Stazione FS. That station is reversed, relative to your photo. If you go downstairs, ticket vendor machines are on your left and the big black wall is on your right.
> Or, perhaps, the station is Stazione FS but the photo is mirrored.
> It's how that station actually looks:


actually I m not sure either now
I have been there once and I don't remember the exact position of the escalators, so yes maybe is a mirrored photo


----------



## tanosmile

CNB30 said:


> Algiers?


yep, station?


----------



## mikee777




----------



## Falubaz

Looks like Germany or Austria.


----------



## Bart_LCY

Gare de Monaco-Monte-Carlo - but it's not subway nor metro station.


----------



## nanar

Monaco railway SNCF station
oups, too late


----------



## DiogoBaptista

^^
Bart_LCY Next please


----------



## Bart_LCY

Here it is:


----------



## MiaM

Lima Metro


----------



## Bart_LCY

And the station?


----------



## Falubaz

It's El Angel.


----------



## Bart_LCY

You got that :check:


----------



## Falubaz

Here is a new one:


----------



## FabriFlorence

Shanghai?


----------



## Falubaz

^^No.


----------



## zaphod

Fukuoka?

looks japanese, weird rolling stock paint job, easy to narrow it down using wikipedia


----------



## Falubaz

Yup, good job, it is Fukuoka! 
Which station?


----------



## milanopablo13

asi tendría que ser Retiro línea E


----------



## milanopablo13

se parece al abasto


----------



## Falubaz

^^It's Fukuoka not Buenos Aires.


----------



## MiaM

Will Falubaz post a new picture or is it up to anybody?


----------



## Falubaz

Nobody guessed the station yet.


----------



## MiaM

Oh, sorry, my bad...


----------



## Samek

Genioo pablitoo


----------



## dimlys1994

Svartmetall said:


> Vokzal'na metro station in Dniepropetrovsk? (I went to look at your hometown first, heheh).


Yeap, your turn


----------



## Svartmetall

Try this one.


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

Acton Central Station, London?


----------



## Svartmetall

City correct, wrong station.


----------



## MiaM

Camden Road?

I admit that I googled for pictures of a lot of overground stations until I found what I think is the correct answer


----------



## Svartmetall

^^ Have a cookie, it's correct too.


----------



## MiaM

Next station:


----------



## Brenda goats

Camden Road in action... Not Acton.


----------



## MiaM

^^ ???


----------



## AsHalt

MiaM said:


> ^^ ???


I think she's lost in Acton road ...


----------



## xavi_mty

Marconiplein Rotterdam Metro?


----------



## MiaM

^^ Correct! Your turn!


----------



## xavi_mty

very easy

:cheers:


----------



## MiaM

Somewhere along RijnGouweLijn?


----------



## xavi_mty

nop  es facil amigo


----------



## Falubaz

Guadalajara?


----------



## xavi_mty

nop.... pero sercaa !!!!


----------



## Falubaz

Then it must be Monterrey ;P


----------



## xavi_mty

Metrorrey tallerz station 

Correct! Your turn :cheers:


----------



## R-Link

And where is it?


----------



## Falubaz

^^That's why one shouldnt use pictures direct from other sites...


----------



## ajknee

So....can I go?


----------



## Falubaz

Sure... go ahead!


----------



## ajknee




----------



## Falubaz

Easy one - Pittsburgh - Gateway Center


----------



## micro

Cool station architecture


----------



## ajknee

Falubaz said:


> Easy one - Pittsburgh - Gateway Center


Yup yup!


----------



## Falubaz

Ok - here is the next one:


----------



## micro

One of the German light rail systems, maybe Hanover.


----------



## micro

Aegidientorplatz station?


----------



## Falubaz

^^Yup! Good job! But...that's not fair, it was too easy for ya!  
Now, you go!


----------



## micro

No, it's not my city. I've been there, but only a few times. You chose a very centrally located station with a distinctive design, that's what made it easy. 

Try this one:


----------



## Falubaz

So many rails ... It has to be london


----------



## MiaM

Hounslow west on the Picadilly line in London.

Four rails = London
Blue stripe = Picadilly line
It's obviously not a deep level station, that rules most underground stations out.
Also it's not completely in open air, that rules out quite a few more stations.
There is only two tracks, that rules the four track section that's shared with the Distrcit line out.


----------



## MiaM

As I'm sure I've guessed correct I continue with a new picture:


----------



## Falubaz

Oslo...


----------



## micro

MiaM said:


> Hounslow west on the Picadilly line in London.
> 
> Four rails = London
> Blue stripe = Picadilly line
> It's obviously not a deep level station, that rules most underground stations out.
> Also it's not completely in open air, that rules out quite a few more stations.
> There is only two tracks, that rules the four track section that's shared with the Distrcit line out.


Very good.


----------



## Falubaz

Maybe it's Oslo-Okern?


----------



## micro

Majorstuen maybe.


----------



## MiaM

^^
Bingo, Majorstuen is correct! Your turn!


----------



## micro

Thanx. I remember waiting for a train at Majorstuen 

New pic will follow soon.


----------



## micro

Hope this one is not as as as my previous one  

But who knows... probably easy for our specialists...


----------



## ajknee

Is that Angrignon Metro in Montreal?


----------



## micro

Exactly! :dizzy:


----------



## ajknee




----------



## Falubaz

^^It has to be in States, those yellow barriers are to 'protect' ppl - they used to be in the LRT-systems put on platforms where the gap between the cars is ...
The blue strip on the edge is... as far as i know only in chicago, but they dont have the yellow barriers...


----------



## micro

Buffalo I guess.


----------



## Tågälskaren

Amherst Street, Buffalo.


----------



## ajknee

Tågälskaren said:


> Amherst Street, Buffalo.


Correct!


----------



## micro

Nobody?

Here's a little stimulatory teaser in the meantime: 

My bookshelf metro station: This is my humble collection of low-budget metro train models. Their common denominator is a prize tag below about $20. Slogan: Expensive model trains are nerdy, cheap ones are cool 

Guess the cities and materials from left to right. Not difficult, is it?


----------



## Falubaz

Boston-London-Wien-New York-Honkgkong-again Hongkong and Munich, all made of plastic...maybe the last one is something different


----------



## micro

Not bad, only Boston is wrong. Would you have guessed Munich without the roof printing? 

Ok, maybe the materials ARE difficult to guess. There are four different materials: metal, wood, hard plastic and soft plastic.


----------



## Falubaz

Munich without the roof printing? - No way, but it looks like this one is made of soft plastic.


----------



## micro

Yes, soft. And it's actually two USB sticks, each of them in the shape of a half type C train :nuts:

At first I wanted to post the photo in the "Weirdest subway souvenirs" thread but them I thought it would also fit in here.


----------



## technikLEO

Hi !


----------



## stefan2000




----------



## Falubaz

The upper looks like Brescia the lower like Bucharest, but we should guess just one at a time.


----------



## micro

As for technikLEO's, I've been there, I opt for Lisbon, Naples, or Toulouse


----------



## technikLEO

micro said:


> As for technikLEO's, I've been there, I opt for Lisbon, Naples, or Toulouse


It's the Toulouse Metro , Carmes station !


----------



## pellista

hard one


----------



## White Light

Heheh can you guess this one?


----------



## Attus

pellista said:


> hard one


Actually it was not. 
Signs are obviously in Spanish, the color of the line is yellow. Even the name of the station is on the picture, although hardly readable but some short name with a "C" as first letter. 
Not any of the subways of Spain looks like that. Additionally, you seem to be from South America. So my first guess was Buenos Aires, checked the line which is yellow, I found it is the Line H. The last step was searching a station with a proper name. There is only one there, and it's Córdoba.


----------



## Peter Grifin

btw the best metro has Bratislava !


----------



## JHPart

Bratislava has no metro, but they started to build a metro system. There are some parts left. In the same category, you can ad also Antwerp, Brussels, Charleroi, Liège, Ludwigshafen/Mannheim in Belgium and Germany. In those cities they build a lot of underground lines and stations, that was never used, or only for a few time, or the service started decades later after building.


----------



## tunnel owl

White Light said:


> Heheh can you guess this one?


Belgrade, Vukov monument


----------



## tunnel owl

Falubaz said:


> The upper looks like Brescia the lower like Bucharest, but we should guess just one at a time.


Bucharest Titan-station, until now the only vaulted station there. Though I have (unfortunately) never been in Bucharest, this pic is very well known and can be seen in several books.


----------



## Lor92

Actually, I don't even know where this is :? Has anyone got any clue? :colgate:









I don't want to use this thread improperly, if you think this is off-topic I'm going to edit this post asap. I just don't know where else to ask


----------



## Bart_LCY

^^ Budapest metro, line 4, Kálvin tér station


----------



## Lor92

Bart_LCY said:


> ^^ Budapest metro, line 4, Kálvin tér station


Thanks a lot!


----------



## brick84

from outside

...next opening..


----------



## Farro

brick84 said:


> from outside
> 
> ...next opening..


*Catania *

https://www.google.cat/maps/@37.507...ata=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1s2Zhvdia2XY1fvSgPsXAsIw!2e0

My turn:


----------



## brick84

kay:


----------



## Farro

Farro said:


> My turn:


Nobody in 6 days? 

Ok, it was NANNING: http://www.urbanrail.net/as/cn/nanning/nanning.htm


----------



## DanielFA

Hi everybody! Try with this one:


----------



## Falubaz

Probably Essen or another system in Ruhrpot.


----------



## Attus

It looks typical for Germany.
Dual gague and overhead wire should be either Essen or Stuttgart. The ticket vending machine looks rather like they in Stuttgart and the orange walls, too, are much more typical in Stuttgart than in the Ruhr Area. This station is obviously at the end of a tunnel. 
So all stations in Stuttgart that are at the end of a tunnel shall be checked. 
There are not so many of them and Rotebühlplatz looks just like the one in the picture.


----------



## Attus

I blurred some elements but let there some significant ones, too.


----------



## Rodlag

Attus said:


> I blurred some elements but let there some significant ones, too.


Hi everyone!

I think it is Rotterdam...:hahano:


----------



## Rodlag

*Rotterdam metro


----------



## Attus

Rodlag said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I think it is Rotterdam...:hahano:


The thread title is Guess the station, not Guess the network ;-)


----------



## Rodlag

Attus said:


> The thread title is Guess the station, not Guess the network ;-)


I only wanted to know if it is that network or not...


----------



## DanielFA

Attus said:


> It looks typical for Germany.
> Dual gague and overhead wire should be either Essen or Stuttgart. The ticket vending machine looks rather like they in Stuttgart and the orange walls, too, are much more typical in Stuttgart than in the Ruhr Area. This station is obviously at the end of a tunnel.
> So all stations in Stuttgart that are at the end of a tunnel shall be checked.
> There are not so many of them and *Rotebühlplatz* looks just like the one in the picture.


Good job! The full name is _Rotebühlplatz (Stadtmitte)_... kay:


----------



## DanielFA

Attus said:


>





Rodlag said:


> Rotterdam metro


_Kralingse Zoom_, perhaps? :hmm:


----------



## Attus

DanielFA said:


> _Kralingse Zoom_, perhaps?


Exactly.


----------



## DanielFA

^^ Another one:










It's easy...


----------



## Attus

^^A VERY popular station ;-)


----------



## FabriFlorence

Munich Theresenplatz


----------



## DanielFA

^^ _Theresienwiese_


----------



## FabriFlorence

This is VERY VERY easy :


----------



## skyfann

At the habour of Marseille?


----------



## Rodlag

FabriFlorence said:


> This is VERY VERY easy :


If I am not wrong I think it is Vieux-Port - Hôtel de ville Station in Marseille Metro system


----------



## FabriFlorence

Rodlag said:


> If I am not wrong I think it is Vieux-Port - Hôtel de ville Station in Marseille Metro system


Good!


----------



## Rodlag

This one can be a little hard...


----------



## Falubaz

^^Looks like Lima


----------



## Rodlag

Falubaz said:


> ^^Looks like Lima


Now you have to say the station...


----------



## Falubaz

Atocongo?


----------



## Rodlag

Falubaz said:


> Atocongo?


Very good!


----------



## asyuqshk1

That's really nice railways stations.....


----------



## Rodlag

'It's been a year'


----------



## Falubaz

^^Ok then:


----------



## DanielFA

^^ Sovietic for sure... Saint Petersburg? Kiev? :hmm:


----------



## FabriFlorence

^^ Minsk?


----------



## Falubaz

DanielFA said:


> ^^ Sovietic for sure... Saint Petersburg? Kiev? :hmm:


Yup, it's Kiev, now the station.


----------



## DanielFA

^^ _Demiska_ or something alike...


----------



## Falubaz

^^Good job! 
Now your turn.


----------



## DanielFA

^^


----------



## MiaM

Brussels? (Probably wrong...)


----------



## DanielFA

^^ Yes... wrong! :|


----------



## Falubaz

Santiago..


----------



## DanielFA

^^ Station?


----------



## Falubaz

Ha! It has to be Los Leones. The picture isnt clear, but still it is visible that the station name consist of two words.


----------



## DanielFA

^^ Sh*t!  Your turn...


----------



## Falubaz

This one is gonna be hard!


----------



## micro

^^ I have seen a photo of this recently, when researching for... I don't remember :?


----------



## FabriFlorence

I'm sure is Bari, Italy. Maybe San Gabriele station.


----------



## MiaM

Looks like a fancier cousin of Budapests M1


----------



## Falubaz

FabriFlorence said:


> I'm sure is Bari, Italy. Maybe San Gabriele station.


Yup it's Bari. Nice guess.


----------



## FabriFlorence

Falubaz said:


> Yup it's Bari. Nice guess.


The station could be Bari Centrale.


----------



## Falubaz

No. Centrale would be a bit bigger.


----------



## DanielFA

^^ It's the next station, _Quintino Sella_? :hmm:


----------



## Falubaz

YUP!
You got it!


----------



## Falubaz

del.


----------



## subwaymark

Guess the city, line and station. There have been modifications to this station since this photo was taken.


----------



## Svartmetall

Ueno station. Ginza line. Tokyo metro. 

Looks completely different now but I have been there so many times...


----------



## subwaymark

Yep, the station has been completely remodeled with half height platform doors. But they also added a mini Ginza Line museum both on the platforms and on the ticketing level. While I hate platform doors for photography (I understand it makes it safer and allows the metro to eliminate conductors), but the station remodel was nicely done. They have been remodeling most of the Ginza line stations, and most of them really needed it..


----------



## subwaymark

Guess the city and station


----------



## micro

That's an easy one. Prague, line C, Kobylisy station


----------



## kokomo

First timer: Can I participate?



City and station please!


----------



## Rodlag

I remember that one from my trip to Argentina! 

Olleros Station (Buenos Aires' “Subte”)


----------



## kokomo

You were close, but it's not Olleros fella.
*Jose Hernandez* station (Messi decor on the walls)


----------



## Nabil007

*10 Gresham Street*

10 Gresham Street

http://www.adesiggn.tk/2017/08/10-gresham-street.html


----------



## Nabil007

*Stratford DLR Station.London | United Kingdom*

Stratford DLR Station.London | United Kingdom

http://www.adesiggn.tk/2017/01/stratford-dlr-station.html


----------



## mdiasp95

My picture.


----------



## Attus

It's Sao Paulo, Sé station.


----------



## Attus

City and line are easy, station is almost impossible, since several stations look quite similar. Let's see if someone finds it


----------



## FabriFlorence

Yes. The city and the line are very easy! It's Madrid, line 9. The station could be Principe de Vergara.


----------



## Attus

^^Could be, but is not.


----------



## Rodlag

kokomo said:


> You were close, but it's not Olleros fella.
> *Jose Hernandez* station (Messi decor on the walls)


Oh yes! I had forgotten about that detail of the other station! ( The Jose Hernandez one)

The stairways and the platforms are so similar, though


----------



## mdiasp95

What is this station and city?
Tip: It is near to the biggest stadium in the city.


















Close of


----------



## Falubaz

a lot of concrete... looks pretty much like Brazil to me


----------



## Chris80678

Shanghai? Xian?


----------



## Falubaz

So it was cheating! That shouldn't be allowed.
Deleting names is ok, but faking them...


----------



## micro

I've just decorated the empty patch a little bit, please forgive me  I thought it was natural that everybody would delete such a big station name, as it would give the solution away too easily. It makes no difference if it's in Chinese, we have enough board members who can read or recognise Chinese.


----------



## Falubaz

Ok, accepted. 
It was hard, coz all chineses metros look pretty much the same (almost) but i found it: it's Nanchang
As for station.... it's 双港站 (Shuanggang Lu)


----------



## micro

Wow, that's it! 

You are incredible


----------



## Falubaz

Nah... just stubborn


----------



## Falubaz

Ok, so here is a new one, shouldnt be that hard to guess (and i didnt cheat  ):


----------



## FabriFlorence

Osaka?


----------



## Falubaz

Nope


----------



## Svartmetall

Doesn't look like Japan. Is it in Taipei?


----------



## Falubaz

It's not Taipei.


----------



## Blackhavvk

Seoul?


----------



## amagaldu

Jagalchi, Busan


----------



## Falubaz

Yup, it's Jagalchi in Busan


----------



## Moh Emcee

Delete


----------



## mdiasp95

^^ Place des martyrs, Algiers, Algeria.


----------



## Moh Emcee

mdiasp95 said:


> ^^ Place des martyrs, Algiers, Algeria.


Impressive !


----------



## mdiasp95

Nobody wants to guess?


mdiasp95 said:


> What is this station and city?
> Tip: It is near to the biggest stadium in the city.


Tip2: 


mdiasp95 said:


> ^^ Yes, it's in Brazil


----------



## Falubaz

^^It looks like Rio to me.


----------



## mdiasp95

Falubaz said:


> ^^It looks like Rio to me.


No, wrong city.


----------



## FabriFlorence

Salvador de Bahia. Campo de Pólvora.


----------



## mdiasp95

FabriFlorence said:


> Salvador de Bahia. Campo de Pólvora.


Yes, right!  This station is near Fonte Nova stadium, the largest in the city.


----------



## FabriFlorence

Ok. This is quite easy. 

https://flic.kr/p/27RPbVu


----------



## Svartmetall

Yep, it is. I won't answer as I know it already having been there a few times.


----------



## Falubaz

Probably Melbourne, Central, or Flagstaff


----------



## FabriFlorence

Falubaz said:


> Probably Melbourne, Central, or Flagstaff


Right city, wrong station.


----------



## MiaM

It looks like a locker room at some factory


----------



## Svartmetall

MiaM said:


> It looks like a locker room at some factory


It's a terrible photo.


----------



## FabriFlorence

MiaM said:


> It looks like a locker room at some factory


I like Melbourne Metro stations. They are simple and essential but they are also modern and functional. 

IMO Melbourne has a very good public transport.


----------



## mdiasp95

Parliament station?


----------



## Svartmetall

FabriFlorence said:


> IMO Melbourne has a very good public transport.


Not really, I thought it was pretty terrible. It's good compared to many US cities, but not a patch on European cities overall.


----------



## FabriFlorence

mdiasp95 said:


> Parliament station?


Right!


----------



## mdiasp95

it's difficult

Tip: it's a station on one of the world's smallest subway systems


----------



## BHT

It's Monumental station in Valencia


----------



## mdiasp95

Yes, you guessed it. Valencia of Venezuela, not to be confused with Valencia of Spain.


----------



## BHT

This one will be easy:


----------



## Falubaz

With the first picture it was easy, with just the second one, it would be hard to guess.


----------



## Svartmetall

That one definitely is easy. Again I should not answer.


----------



## mdiasp95

Is it in America?


----------



## BHT

No.


----------



## BHT

Spain


----------



## Falubaz

Hm... Maybe Bilbao?


----------



## BHT

Still no, but you're really close now


----------



## FabriFlorence

^^ San Sebastian?


----------



## BHT

Yup


----------



## FabriFlorence

I just guessed... But I've no idea which station it is.


----------



## BHT

Anybody name of the station? There are only 21, so it may not be difficult


----------



## amagaldu

BHT said:


> This one is mabye a bit subtle:


Loiola


----------



## BHT

Yess, that's it!


----------



## BHT

Another one to revive the thread:









(And yes, I know that quality of photo is terrible)


----------



## Stuu

Lavov Most, Sofia


----------



## BHT

Right kay:


----------



## BHT

Is this thread really dead? 

So, I will try it with new one:


----------



## FabriFlorence

BHT said:


> Is this thread really dead?
> 
> So, I will try it with new one:


Thanks to For resurrecting the 3d BHT! :banana:

Let me try to guess... A german city?


----------



## BHT

That design reminds me german stations too, but it's not in Europe.


----------



## Stuu

Is it somewhere in the US, Baltimore or Atlanta perhaps?


----------



## BHT

Nope, but continent is right.


----------



## MiaM

Either newly buildt/refurbished or somewhere where they don't have loads of advertisements. Nice!


----------



## mdiasp95

Is it Universidad station? San Juan, Puerto Rico


----------



## BHT

mdiasp95 said:


> Is it Universidad station? San Juan, Puerto Rico


:check:


----------



## FabriFlorence

Edit


----------



## mdiasp95

It's easy:


----------



## alterWhite

^^

Definitly Switzerland


----------



## mdiasp95

No, not even close, but it is a mountainous city


----------



## BHT

Maybe Medellín?


----------



## mdiasp95

Yes! It's Medellín, What station?


----------



## BHT

San Antonio


----------



## mdiasp95

RIGHT! :check:


----------



## BHT




----------



## mdiasp95

Is it Buenos Aires?


----------



## BHT

No. It's not South America.


----------



## Stuu

Bursa, Turkey?


----------



## BHT

Yes. Station?


----------



## mdiasp95

osmangazi station?


----------



## BHT

That's it


----------



## mdiasp95

I think it's difficult, good luck!


----------



## EmoriAz96

Yerevan! ^


----------



## Stuu

Top tip: save the file as something other than the station name, as otherwise it appears on mouse over...


----------



## mdiasp95

EmoriAz96 said:


> Yerevan! ^


YES


----------



## thomyorke26

Dont know if im allowed to post the next picture but im going to:





Is easy, even the red little fox knows it well...... lol...


----------



## FabriFlorence

USA I suppose... Chicago?


----------



## micro

London?


----------



## SSCreader

This is a track for rubber-tyred subway, using Michelin technology so it can only be Paris, Lyon, Marseille, Lausanne, Santiago, Mexico or Montreal. 

I'd wager for the last one, as the other networks usually do not have yellow markings on the power rails (plus the poster's own location, but that's cheating).


----------



## alterWhite

mdiasp95 said:


> No, not even close, but it is a mountainous city


i was only joking:lol:


----------



## thomyorke26

SSCreader said:


> This is a track for rubber-tyred subway, using Michelin technology so it can only be Paris, Lyon, Marseille, Lausanne, Santiago, Mexico or Montreal.
> 
> I'd wager for the last one, as the other networks usually do not have yellow markings on the power rails (plus the poster's own location, but that's cheating).


Yeap, was the last one, Montreal, McGill station, the red little fox just appeared in there like two weeks ago, it was viral...

well, congrats, is in Montreal....


----------



## A Chicagoan

Since no one's posted, how about an easy one?










Yes, this station is officially a "subway station" in the system it belongs to.


----------



## [atomic]

^^ Boston?


----------



## A Chicagoan

[atomic] said:


> ^^ Boston?


Technically, that's not the correct city, if you know what I mean . . .


----------



## BHT

Yeah, we know you mean it's Newton (concretely Waban)


----------



## benstro

Hm... the Green line in Boston is more like a fast tram or premetro...


----------



## BHT

But does it matter? Theoretically, it would be more fun if it was "Guess the urban rail station" thread, so even tram stops would be allowed to post :lol:

So, another _metro _station, this one will be really easy:


----------



## MiaM

^^ a station on some kind of premetro line (even though the station itself might count as true metro).

What other reasons can there be for having different platform heights?

(I would had guessed Brussels if it weren't for the fact that it doesen't look anything I remember from Brussels. IIRC their premetro stations had shorter steps and had the edges fenced off on the high-floor part of the platforms)


----------



## micro

I'd guess it's somewhere in the Rhine-Ruhr area.


----------



## BHT

It's outside Europe


----------



## Castor_Game

^^^^^^

Japan?


----------



## BHT

Castor_Game said:


> Japan?


Nope


MiaM said:


> What other reasons can there be for having different platform heights?


Reason, which makes this "metro" system unique


----------



## benstro

It's Haifa - Hadar-City Hall


----------



## BHT

benstro said:


> It's Haifa - Hadar-City Hall


:check:


----------



## benstro

So that would be the next one:


----------



## coth

That's for sure Japan.


----------



## benstro

^^Yup, it's Japan.


----------



## FabriFlorence

Uhmmm... It's hard! Tokyo?


----------



## benstro

Nope, it's not Tokyo. That would be very difficult.


----------



## benstro

Ok, small hint. The city is in the southern part of Japan.


----------



## BHT

Fukuoka Airport?


----------



## benstro

I should have shut up and wait a bit, yes it's Fukuoka kuko. 
Good job!


----------



## BHT

But need to say, it really was hard! I was firstly checking cities by its rolling stock and that trainset in the picture didn't seem similar to any of types operated in Fukuoka 



New one:


----------



## benstro

Judging from the shape of the map... it's Cairo


----------



## BHT

Yes, good point


----------



## benstro

I was sure, it would be line 1 or 2, coz it looks kind of 70's ...but no! It has to be line 3 and Baab El Shaaria... i hope. Pretty hard to find it online.


----------



## BHT

benstro said:


> Baab El Shaaria... i hope


You hope right


----------



## benstro

A new one


----------



## mdiasp95

Is it China?


----------



## benstro

No, in Chine you don't have such old stations. It's much older system. Not even in Asia. But there are many asians in this country.


----------



## MF-01

Dufferin station in Toronto


----------



## benstro

^^Yup, that is Dufferin in Toronto.


----------



## BHT

If nobody else is posting...


----------



## benstro

It looks like one of those premetros, since the ticket machine is on the platform. Maybe Germany?


----------



## BHT

benstro said:


> Maybe Germany?


No


----------



## benstro

Marseilles, France?No, Marseilles has no overhead wires. Maybe Italy....


----------



## BHT

benstro said:


> Yes, that is correct. Now the station.


Gorkovskaya maybe?


Midnight Sun said:


>


Oh, this was easy - it's Kremlyovskaya. These Kazan metro stations are so unique and easily recognizable


----------



## benstro

Yup, It's Gorkovskaya.
@Midnight Sun: you have to guessn not only the city, but also the station, to post a new one.


----------



## Midnight Sun

benstro said:


> Yup, It's Gorkovskaya.
> @Midnight Sun: you have to guessn not only the city, but also the station, to post a new one.


Sorry, my bad hno:


----------



## BHT




----------



## Seba90

^^ That's a Valparaíso Metro station. For me, it could be Hospital or Chorrillos station (the other 2 underground stations [Viña del Mar and Miramar] are slightly different).


----------



## BHT

^^ You're right. It's Hospital station


----------



## benstro

Seba90, post a new one!


----------



## BHT




----------



## FabriFlorence

The Lucky Luke's mural on the wall suggests me that we are in Belgium. Bruxelles?


----------



## BHT

Belgium is correct, but it's outside Brussels.


----------



## FabriFlorence

Antwerp?


----------



## BHT

No


----------



## MiaM

I have no clue but the only other city in Blegium with a metro is Charleroi, so I put a guess on that city.


----------



## BHT

Yup, Charleroi


----------



## MiaM

So, it's my turn then.










(I'll add the required flickr information as soon as someone has posted a correct guess)


----------



## tenderforever

Deák Ferenc Station, Budapest Metro?


----------



## Attus

No. It's Budapest, M3, but not Deák tér (Deák tér has an island platform between the tracks and does not have entrances at platform level).
There are some stations that look very similar, it is not easy to guess at first sight, which one it is, if you dont's use that station on a daily basis. My guess is Ecseri út.


----------



## MiaM

Bingo, it's Ecsei út! 

Your turn, Attus!


----------



## Attus

It must be easy:


----------



## benstro

Not easy at all... Probably some of the Stadtbahn systems in Germany?


----------



## fafalulu

No, it's not USA.


----------



## Rover030

fafalulu said:


> New one:



Is it Victoria Park station in Toronto?


----------



## fafalulu

Good job!
Yes, that's Victoria Park, Toronto.
Your turn.


----------



## Rover030




----------



## FabriFlorence

Lille?


----------



## FabriFlorence

^^ Or Maybe Toulouse?


----------



## Rover030

FabriFlorence said:


> Lille?


Correct!


----------



## FabriFlorence

Gare Lille Flandres?


----------



## BillyF

I guess it's on the line 1 because I can see the direction for St Philibert but all stations are sames


----------



## Küsel

Marbrerie?


----------



## micro

Since this thread seems to be in quarantine for 3 months, I'm feeling free to post a new pic:


----------



## pellista

Makes me think of NYC seeing those rivets, maybe the Flushing line (7) just to say smth.


----------



## micro

I knew it would be easy. 
Very good. 
Now the station.


----------



## micro

No guesses for the station name?


----------



## Küsel

Can be everywhere but looks overground... 125th Street?


----------



## micro

125th St? Where did you find that on line 7? 

Hint: take a look at what the passenger is wearing


----------



## Küsel

It IS on line 7? Oh I missed that, sorry...


----------



## micro

Küsel said:


> It IS on line 7? Oh I missed that, sorry...


Yes, it is. Sorry for not making it clear enough.


----------



## Stuu

103-Corona Plaza?


----------



## micro

Stuu said:


> 103-Corona Plaza?


Yes, 103 St - Corona Plaza, congratz!


----------



## marcilio mathias

How about this station...


----------



## nanar

Too easy.


----------



## SSCreader

General Osório station on Line 1 of the Rio de Janeiro Metro


----------



## SSCreader

Let's try with this one.


----------



## micro

出口
Exit
That limits it to China, Taiwan, Hong Kong, Singapore, or Japan. 
Looks like one single red line without platform screen doors. Difficult. An older system. 
My guess is Japan.


----------



## BHT

Looks like Osaka to me, maybe Midosuji line?


----------



## SSCreader

Yes, it is the Midosuji line. The line diagram with three circled stations is typical.


----------



## BHT

Is it Nakatsu?


----------



## SSCreader

Yes that's right.


----------



## BHT

This one should be quite easy:


----------



## Aupa

Is it Moscow?


----------



## BHT

No, wrong country


----------



## micro

Prague, Pankrác?


----------



## BHT

Yup, that's it ✅


----------



## micro

🆒
The black footrests along the walls and pillars gave it away. Somehow familiar 😃


----------



## micro




----------



## maginn

Somewhere in mainland China obviously, but can’t tell which system it’s on.


----------



## Aupa

It is most likely somewhere in the north...
Dalian?


----------



## micro

Yes, it's in Mainland China, but not in the North 😊


----------



## micro

Hint: it's an unusual metro line.


----------



## maginn

Dongguan metro line R2?


----------



## Aupa

Unusual... monorail? Then maybe Chongqing or Maglev to the airport in Changsha


----------



## micro

Aupa said:


> Maglev to the airport in Changsha


That's it! 

EDIT: oops, forgot to ask for the station, but that was probably easy. So, next please...


----------



## Aupa




----------



## BHT

Istanbul, maybe M4?


----------



## Aupa

Yup, it is Istanbul, but not M4.


----------



## 7412Momo

It's Vezneciler on line M2.


----------



## burgas 25

dell


----------



## Bladerunner




----------



## nanar

Benidorm, Spain. ("Intermodal station" viewed from _European Community Avenue_)
Sorry, I don't post picture


----------



## Bladerunner

That's it. Benidorm Intermodal


----------



## shivtim




----------



## Attus

shivtim said:


>


Google found it in ten seconds. Withouth Google I hadn't had any chance.


----------



## shivtim

Hint: North American, 1970s subway station


----------



## tunnel owl

Toronto?


----------



## shivtim

tunnel owl said:


> Toronto?


Not Canada


----------



## tojaniety

If not Canada - which was my first guess - then maybe Los Angeles?


----------



## tunnel owl

If 1970s I would go for San Francisco (Washington or Boston don´t, but don´t ask me why )


----------



## Stuu

I don't think it's San Francisco, the BART subway stations dont have much above ground presence. I would guess Washington or perhaps Atlanta. Althought there's no obvious logo so perhaps it's something else like commuter rail


----------



## tigalion

Attus said:


> Google found it in ten seconds. Withouth Google I hadn't had any chance.


Same here. Even though i didn't reverse search, i found it quickly searching for station pictures for that service.


----------

